# Crypt ID



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

This was given to me as C. parva, but now I am not sure what plant or hybrid this might be. The plant grows extremely slow and has a similar structure as parva under 1.5 wpg.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a very similar story to yours, the plant in question flowered very similarly to yours too. I've been calling it C. xWillisii ever since. http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wil/wil.html


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I wonder what the C. xwillisi I have is. I haven't been able to get this one to flower.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol, crypt maddness! regardless of what they are they look very nice and healthy! hope someone figures it out.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

That could be C. walkeri or C. petchii, I have C. willisii, C. petchii C. walkeri and they look indentical except the heigth they grow to.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

I ain't touching the ID on the other crypt without a flower, could be lots of things.

Are you going to dissect the flower that you have? I didn't dissect mine when it flowered and I'm really wishing I did. I'd love to see how far down the tube the color continues. I've seen some dissected flower shots of what I thought was a xwillisii that was multi colored almost all the way down to the kettle. I'm really hoping mine flowers again soon ....


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Won't be dissecting any flower for a while. None of my crypts flowered after I switched over to a higher Nitrogen formula in the summer time.


----------

